# Purple Lacy Headband Knitting Pattern & Video Tutorial



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, I've never post tutorial before on Knitting paradise. I hope I'm doing it right.

Here is a pattern for a lacy headband I made for my daughter. You can adjust the size to fit your need. The video is on youtube and I add a link to it below. 
Here goes;

*Materials*

1. 1 ball of medium worsted weight yarn of your choice (I used Encore by Plymouth Yarn) 
2. A pair of straight knitting needle size US # 8 (5mm)
3. A row counter (experience knitter many not need this)
4. Tapestry needle

*Direction*

Note: Use a row counter to help keep track of your rows if you're a beginner. If you don't have a row counter, you can just jot it down on a piece of paper. When working sl 1, make it knitwise.

Cast on (CO) 17 sts.
Row 1 (right side): K 5, sl 1 , k1, psso, yo, k 3, yo, k2tog, k 5.
Row 2 (wrong side): K 5, P 7, k5.
Row 3: K 5, k 2, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, k 2, k5.
Row 4: As row 2.
Repeat these 4 rows until desired length. Make it a little smaller than actual head circumference because it will stretch out a little. For example, if your head size is 22 inches in circumference, you would make it about 20-21 inches long. Here is a good head size chart just for your reference in case you want to knit it as a gift.

Bind off (BO) all sts. Cut yarn leaving about 20 inches tail.
Using tapestry needle and the tail to sew both ends together. Trim off excess yarn and you're done!

I also made a tutorial video for the headband. The video is on Youtube at;


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the pattern! Thanks for sharing!! Your daughter is darling!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely, thanks for sharing x


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, love the pattern, thank you for sharing this, I will be making mine today! Your daughter is so precious and adorable!! I miss my "baby-girl" when she was that age (she is now 23 y/o & married!)....


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks beatiful I'll make it this weekend!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

How nice of you to share such a great pattern. Thanks a lot!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks so much...My DD lives in Seattle and it gets cold and damp there!

She also takes the grandkids to a snowpark in winter!


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful headband! More beautiful is your daughter...


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very cute! I'm going to make one for myself!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern....it looks great on you granddaughter!
julie


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

simplyelizabeth said:


> Very cute! I'm going to make one for myself!


Me too ! :lol: 
Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Oooh - I made a couple of these and they are really quick and easy to do. I'll be making more for the ladies on my Christmas list.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> Hi, I've never post tutorial before on Knitting paradise. I hope I'm doing it right.
> 
> Here is a pattern for a lacy headband I made for my daughter. You can adjust the size to fit your need. The video is on youtube and I add a link to it below.
> Here goes;
> ...


Thanks,
I've copied it and plan to knit it as a gift.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. I need fast and easy headband patterns to knit for 11 year old granddaughter.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> Hi, I've never post tutorial before on Knitting paradise. I hope I'm doing it right.
> 
> Here is a pattern for a lacy headband I made for my daughter. You can adjust the size to fit your need. The video is on youtube and I add a link to it below.
> Here goes;
> ...


This is so pretty! Thank you so much! Quick question, do you have a link to a head-size chart? I would love to make this for my granddaughter and keep it a surprise.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful headband and beautiful daughter! How kind of you to share this! I have it bookmarked for the future. Thank you.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> This is so pretty! Thank you so much! Quick question, do you have a link to a head-size chart? I would love to make this for my granddaughter and keep it a surprise.


Sorry, I forgot to make the link live for the head-size chart. Here is the link to it;
http://www.ubs.iastate.edu/hat_sizing_chart.html


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, just what I was looking for!


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

thank you, neat headband!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this with us, you daughter is a perfect little model. I have bookmarked it to make for my GD for Xmas.


----------



## Catnmoe (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. I am making some as presents


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

you said


knittingforever said:


> Here is a good head size chart just for your reference in case you want to knit it as a gift.


 but I don't see a chart anywhere. 
this is lovely and i would love to knit it for various girls for xmas but having a sizing chart would be helpful since they are all different sizes and ages.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

oh never mind i see where you posted it. thanks this is so helpful. can't wait to try your pattern out.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Love the pattern! Thanks for sharing!! Your daughter is darling!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Coopwire said:


> How nice of you to share such a great pattern. Thanks a lot!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your lovely pattern. I enjoyed watching your video and found it very helpful. Thanks to your posting, I now understand how to do the PSSO and look forward to making my first headband.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Really nice pattern. Thank you.


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

I was going to knit cabled headbands for my granddaughters this winter, but after seeing your pretty pattern I will make yours instead. Thank you for creating and sharing this sweet headband!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for this! My daughters (and grand-daughter) will be getting these for Christmas! It's lovely, as is your daughter!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! Lovely headband & a more than beautiful daughter!!!!!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> Sorry, I forgot to make the link live for the head-size chart. Here is the link to it;
> http://www.ubs.iastate.edu/hat_sizing_chart.html


Thank you!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

so pretty. thank you


----------



## JaneGolding (Sep 30, 2013)

Aww this is gorgeous, I can't wait to knit it! Thanks ever so much for sharing. I only just joined this forum but I know I'm never going to leave


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

JaneGolding said:


> Aww this is gorgeous, I can't wait to knit it! Thanks ever so much for sharing. I only just joined this forum but I know I'm never going to leave


Welcome to the group !


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for all your beautiful comments. Appreciate them a lot!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I made this head band (a number of times) as Christmas presents. They worked up quick and easy. Just make sure you measure as you go along toward the end because it sure is hard to frog it if it gets too long. I really like it. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## ValerieUK (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh wow! I love it. I will have to make some for my girls very soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. It is beautiful! My grand daughters both love Purple, so am going to make them one each. 
I appreciate you putting the pattern on here, for free. THANK YOU!


----------

